# Dog Food - Long Term Storage



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Question for you guys. I have read that trying to store kibble long term doesn't work because the fats in the kibble go rancid. What would happen if you repackaged it into mylar, added sufficient O2 & moisture absorbers, and sealed it up properly? Would you be able to store it long term? If so, how long?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, a problem I also have. I have a 17 pound fufu attack dog. At least he is a good alarm. 
Because I foster golden retrievers, I buy 44 pound bags of food. I always keep an extra bag 
on hand because the best used date is about 15 months. If it were just my fufu dog, he could 
go about 6 months on one bag before I'd have to eat him.

I have a 2 week supply of his food in a "PETE" bottle with a oxygen consuming heat pack to 
get rid of the oxygen for my BOB. I rotate the food every year. The bottle gets sucked in
and indicates it does its job. So far I have reused the heat pack about 6 times and it still gets 
rid of the oxygen. Mylar bags would work, but I don't think I'd keep the dog food for more than 
18 months or 2 years top due to the oils going rancid.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

"God" - you mean "dog" ???? ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a nice barker. I store canned food, because canned dog food has a shelf life of 5 years. Why not store more canned and less kibble? You can mix the kibble with the canned.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We were thinking canned.but still rotate 45 pound bags of kibble.it will only last about 3-4 months,maybe 6,have not tried that.we buy nutra in the vaccum sealed mylar bags.when we open a rotated bag the smell is good and I will actually taste it for flavor.

We may pick up some decent canned stuff if we find some for long term.if worse comes to worse,we will share our food with our dog,we already do anyway.(spoiled dog!).


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

dog's will eat their own vomit.. doubt they will complain about the food..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I didn't know God food had a shelf life.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

There are neighbors about 1.7 Mile as the crow flies, if he gets hungry bad day to be a neighbor. Dog already dislikes him.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

I saw Food for the Gods in the theater when I was a kid. Giant ass bee's and rats. Awesome! You feeing your dog that stuff?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Seriously? If the SHTF there will plenty of "the other white meat" to feed to your dog.

Your other choices are to feed your dog your food, which in the beginning might make sense as another set of eyes and ears (and mostly smell) but I'm sure that will not last.

Lewis and Clark on their undaunted journey across the northwest often traded the natives for their dogs to butcher, they found them very tasty.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> "God" - you mean "dog" ???? ....


Yep! Hell of a typo, no? lol


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Seriously? If the SHTF there will plenty of "the other white meat" to feed to your dog.
> 
> Your other choices are to feed your dog your food, which in the beginning might make sense as another set of eyes and ears (and mostly smell) but I'm sure that will not last.


As we're planning and prepping our food storage, we are basically counting each of our Rottweilers as a "person" and assuming that they will each eat a serving just as we do. In addition, we buy large quantities of "Beef Ball tip" from our local GFS (usually a 20lbs ball), cut it down and can it to add to rice, beans, soups, etc. There is always left-over connective tissue, gristle, etc. Instead of throwing that away, we can it for the dogs. Why waste it, right?

Anyway, the point was to extend their food options (and reduce cost) by adding in kibble. That's why I was wondering if I could repack kibble w/ o2 and moisture absorbers in Mylar and 5 gal buckets or something similar.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

How do we get a thread renamed? lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Egyas said:


> How do we get a thread renamed? lol


Contact someone with the buttons of change.

It is now fixed.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I didn't know God food had a shelf life.


About 24 hours. Exodus 16:4,19-20
Sorry, couldn't resist.

Interesting, you caused me to do a little reading. Pretty much what I expected and have planned for. 
Dog Food Labels: Dates and Shelf Life - IAMS

Practice Safe Dog Food Storage! Pet Food Shelf Life Recommendations and Tips.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I use kibble to ,, I vacuum packed with o2 packs ,, it works great for 18 months ,, I just opened a bag this week that was 15 months old and it was just as good as the day I sealed it ,, so I know I am doing it right .


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Denton said:


> Contact someone with the buttons of change.
> 
> It is now fixed.


Thanks!


----------



## forcesurvival (Dec 31, 2015)

I think the o2 packs are a great idea. I figured that I would have to feed them leftovers and scraps but the O2 packs will definitely extend the food. Yes dogs will eat anything but better to know what they are going to get food then to wonder were I am going to get it.


----------

